# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  SandleS

## دموع الورد



----------


## شمعة امل

كتير حلوين
يسلمو   :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بجننو 
يسلموا دموع

----------


## دموع الورد

سلموا لمروركم الرائع

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

رووووووووووووعه كتير حلووين

بشوف زيهوم في الحصن كتير 

حتى الي في الحصن احلى

بعمان عنا ما في اشي زي هيك بس بالحصن ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## دمعة فرح

> رووووووووووووعه كتير حلووين
> 
> بشوف زيهوم في الحصن كتير 
> 
> حتى الي في الحصن احلى
> 
> بعمان عنا ما في اشي زي هيك بس بالحصن ...


انا بعمان فيه كتير متل هيك............... :Db465236ff:

----------


## المتميزة

كثير كثير كثير حلوين يا دموع الورد 
يسلموووووووووووووووو :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> انا بعمان فيه كتير متل هيك...............


هاد طلعنا جيران انا عارف طلاب الحصن لحقيني حتى ع مدينتي !!

كنت افكر حالي وحيد في الحصن طلع لأ في غيري  :Db465236ff: 

هو في بس زي هيك ،،، في زي ............... الباقي عندك مجد !!!!

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم الطيب

----------


## باريسيا

[align=center] 
حلوين كتير

يسلمو الايادي على الصور 

ويعطيكـِ الف عافيه 
[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا

----------


## sajoo

يسلمو ايديكم

----------

